# The Latest Pics of the 2hun.



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

slammed the coilovers down and decided to take some pics before it starts snowin. hope you enjoy. comments/criticism welcome.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> slammed the coilovers down and decided to take some pics before it starts snowin. hope you enjoy. comments/criticism welcome.


Members rides!!!!Looks good though!!! :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

dammit, sorry, im not even a newbie. what was i thinking.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good, i love the rims on that car.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I Hope your are ready for spring!!!!*

I am sure the NWNISMO guys would like to race!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ncie car!! is that tint legal in washington?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was gonna do the same thing with my grille after I got a new bumper. Nice job, looks good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> I was gonna do the same thing with my grille after I got a new bumper. Nice job, looks good.


Hey Greg, was that u I saw in the engineering computer lab today? I noticed someone looking at this thread at the computer in front of me. I woulda said hi, but I was in a rush to print out my fee invoice from polaris. Man, you wouldn't believe what I went through to get that thing printed. All the networks have been overloaded all day.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say stealth black corners would look nice on your ride.. 

man if i had a 200sx my ride look just like that.. except no black.

keep up the good work !!


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

nope, the tint is 20% and limo in the back. it isn't legal at all but i have had it for almost 2 years and haven't been bothered about it once. thanks for the compliments


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

nismob14 - car looks awesommmeeeeee, i love everything about it


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Hey Greg, was that u I saw in the engineering computer lab today? I noticed someone looking at this thread at the computer in front of me. I woulda said hi, but I was in a rush to print out my fee invoice from polaris. Man, you wouldn't believe what I went through to get that thing printed. All the networks have been overloaded all day.


Yeah, that was me. The lines were crazy at the cashiers office.


Are those the clear corners painted black?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah. they are clear corners painted black.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

how is the ride on them coilovers?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

most horrible. actually, its not that bad when i raise them up about a half an inch. i still have stock shocks though too.


----------

